# led tails, billet bowties review



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

Does it use LEDs for the reverse lights as well? If so, are they bright enough to allow you to see to back up easily?

I wonder what was up with the connectors being wrong?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

those tails are sweet! I may have to tackle this mod someday in the future. Wiring for me....I'm pretty good at it...even better at it if I can do it while I am at work and have access to all our equipment! Nice plate holder too...I'll run my dealership plate holder for about 3 months to give them some free advertizing....after that it and the vinyl dealership applique will go.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

By the way gman and cruzeltzrs, here are a couple close up pics of the thread color you guys asked about on the black/brick interior in another thread. And a couple unrelated pics of the oem illuminated sills as well.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

keveburd said:


> Does it use LEDs for the reverse lights as well? If so, are they bright enough to allow you to see to back up easily?
> 
> I wonder what was up with the connectors being wrong?


Good question, I forgot to add that the back up lights are NOT led like the rest of the assembly. Your right, led back up lights would not be bright enough. The 2 bulbs are included with purchase.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I like the OEM lighted sills! I mainly ordered them so I wouldn't have to install them myself. I did way too much wiring in my younger days, these days, I try to steer clear and let someone else do it when I can....especially on more complex jobs. But, once in a while, if the notion strikes, I will tackle a job just to see if I still have it in me!lol


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Good question, I forgot to add that the back up lights are NOT led like the rest of the assembly. Your right, led back up lights would not be bright enough. The 2 bulbs are included with purchase.


Sweet, what was the cost on the lights? Also, you mentioned that you had to take it to a guy to have it wired, was he able to keep the factory wiring intact (could this be easily reversed)?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Can you take some photos of the wiring?

Btw. Awesome interior color!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I like the OEM lighted sills! I mainly ordered them so I wouldn't have to install them myself. I did way too much wiring in my younger days, these days, I try to steer clear and let someone else do it when I can....especially on more complex jobs. But, once in a while, if the notion strikes, I will tackle a job just to see if I still have it in me!lol


The oem sills are pretty nice. Are they worth the price though.. touchy subject. The price is a bit high, but gm knows some of us are "suckers" for a loaded vehicle. :biggrin:


keveburd said:


> Sweet, what was the cost on the lights? Also, you mentioned that you had to take it to a guy to have it wired, was he able to keep the factory wiring intact (could this be easily reversed)?


Lights were just under $360 shipped. Here's the link from where I got em'







Chevy Holden Cruze LED Tail Lights 1:1 replacement !!! | eBay I see smithclub has them for around $10 cheaper now than what I paid and who I got them through. 



CHUV said:


> Can you take some photos of the wiring?
> 
> Btw. Awesome interior color!


Thanks, and I'll post some pics of the wiring tomorrow. Just got done installing HID's and it's bud time. :signs015:


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I love the way your car is looking!!! The taillights look amazing. Was it hard to install the floor led lights??


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

niiiiiiiice! sharp looking cruze with those tails....


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> I love the way your car is looking!!! The taillights look amazing. Was it hard to install the floor led lights??


The illuminated sill plates were a dealer installed option that I opted for when ordering the car. When I arrived at the dealer to pick up the car the sills were not installed yet. All I can tell you is that it took them just over an hour to do a quick detail and install the sills prior to me accepting delivery.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok that doesn't sound that bad than I just order them for my car they look really cool!!


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Where did you get that dead pedal from?? Did you get the full pedal kit or just that? It looks great!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Dwnshft said:


> Where did you get that dead pedal from?? Did you get the full pedal kit or just that? It looks great!


That is the rear sill plate (non illuminated)...does look like a dead pedal though! You had me there for a minute!


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

did u buy the GM bowties? or get them powder coated somewhere?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Cruz3r said:


> did u buy the GM bowties? or get them powder coated somewhere?


 
The billet bowties can be ordered here:

Cruze 2011 Bowtie Billet Set-Chevy Mall

I'm not sure if Andy ordered these or had some powdercoated....


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks gman, i knew you could buy them online i was just wondering how expensive it wud be to get them powder coated if he got them that way.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

You're welcome...

I also wondered about taking my inserts out and seeing about getting them powdercoated...I have a co-worker that has his own powdercoating business, and could probably get a good hook-up. For now, I am settling for overlays until I can get that far into modding...other mods underway at the moment!

I guess it depends on what the inserts are made of too, whether they can be powdercoated or not...


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

true true.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

I ordered the billet bowties from here: 2011 2012 Chevrolet Cruze Billet Bowtie Replacement Insert Set - Black Powder Coated - by ABD with a 10% off coupon the total was $131.44 (no tax/shipping $9.95). I think the coupon code was "cruze forums" but can't say for sure, a google search should spit one up for you if your interested. Or you could call them and I'm sure they will give you the discount.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

nice..but that is stil a little steep i wonder how much it wud cost to get them powder coated (if possible) haha


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

*LED Tails Wiring*



keveburd said:


> Sweet, what was the cost on the lights? Also, you mentioned that you had to take it to a guy to have it wired, was he able to keep the factory wiring intact (could this be easily reversed)?





CHUV said:


> Can you take some photos of the wiring?
> 
> Btw. Awesome interior color!


I just removed the trunk panels and snapped a few pics. Take it for what it's worth since I wasn't the one that did the wiring. The factory connectors from the oem tail lights WERE used to replace the useless led ones. So, reversal is not a simple unplug the new and plug back in the old.. the connector would have to be re-spliced back on to the oem tails. This first series of pics will show the original outer tail light with the connector cut off followed by the new outer tail lights wiring. (I will post the original inner tail light followed by the new inner tail lights wiring in my next post)


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

and... the original inner tail light followed by the new inner tail lights wiring.


----------

